# stucore-2012 off season log!



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys so here i am! 2012 off season log starts here! I did plan on starting this earlier but just moved 2 weeks ago and things have been mega hectic. Never again though! moving house is far to stressfull for a lazy arse bodybuilder like me.

So weight is 21st 3lbs, i will not be exceeding this weight. 21 is my max this year! i do want a proper off season but dont wana push 23st like last year and feel like s**t for 6 months of the year. plus with bodypower coming up and other events i dont want to look a complete bloater in front of the pro's!.

The start of my off season asn't been great so far, niggles are playing there part at hindering my training performence. last week was the first full week that i felt i had a proper session. hopefully it will improve from now onwards.

I will put up my off season diet tomorrow along with my 2012 training regime.

feel free to ask any question along the way and i will do my best to answer everything the best i can.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking forward to this journal

21 stone, jeez, lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Be interesting to see, looking forward to it! Wonder if I halved the diet if it suit 10stone short ass like me!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

A emphasis on more quality this time round in the offseason I take it Stu. Plus you you won't have to lose as much weigh to get in shape come show time. What weight did you end up competing at on stage last year?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

fleg said:


> Look forward to reading this stu.
> 
> What are your fundamental differences in training volume and intensity on / off season?


I dont change anything with my training from off season to pre contest. I train at the same intensity and keep lifting heavy so no muscle is lost.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> A emphasis on more quality this time round in the offseason I take it Stu. Plus you you won't have to lose as much weigh to get in shape come show time. What weight did you end up competing at on stage last year?


hey mushy!

yeah mate, its that slugish feeling i want to avoid most though.

I was just over 260lbs last year mate.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

So if your 20.3st, that makes you around 298.2lbs with 38.2lbs off contest condition. A much better starting point compared to last year you must have lost a ton of weight if you started off at 23st+ plus Stu. I think that makes you around 18% BF if you take your competitive weight is 260lbs around 4-5%. The numbers are mind boggling at that sort of weight :S Your a big lad, I'm curious does around 18% reflect your current condition?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I feel it hard to question you Stu but is 18% a bit high or is it quite normal for you top boys to bulk that much off season?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

That's the train of thought is kind of what I was getting at Yanny, I'm not sure of those numbers will be right though. Besides I'm not sure what Stu's done in the past with his weight in the offseason or coming into shows. What do your peers do for example? I mean you looked in great condition at the UKBFF finals but the the question you always have to ask yourself is could you have been sharper? where you in as good nick as Dave,Daz and the lad Cescil that one the class? Obviously being tighter in the offseason means you've got less to lose coming into a show, but will you have less muscle! A balancing act what do you think stu?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hi guys, sorry for the little break, just got back from holiday! lovely sun in lanzogrotty!! i feel fully recharged and ready to go and have the tan to go with it lol.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> That's the train of thought is kind of what I was getting at Yanny, I'm not sure of those numbers will be right though. Besides I'm not sure what Stu's done in the past with his weight in the offseason or coming into shows. What do your peers do for example? I mean you looked in great condition at the UKBFF finals but the the question you always have to ask yourself is could you have been sharper? where you in as good nick as Dave,Daz and the lad Cescil that one the class? Obviously being tighter in the offseason means you've got less to lose coming into a show, but will you have less muscle! A balancing act what do you think stu?


hey mushy, your exactly rite mate, it is a balancing act, iv tried keeping my body wieght down more in the past but i felt i put less muscle on and kept getting injuries left right and center. On the other hand i had my weight rite up there which is obviously gonna make it more hard work come show time. this is why im trying to meet it half way, like you said balance in between.

hey Yan hope things are good. I was lead to believe a few years ago that best muscle gains are made between 15 and 18% bodyfat. Im unsure if this is fact as everyone is different.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The 12%- 15% BF levels where your body grows the best is based on insulin sensitivity, oestrogen suppression and elevated test levels. In your circumstance I don't think it's really relevant. Keeping your bodyfat down for the sake of making your contest diet easier would be where the real benefit would comes from. Different strokes for different folks but considering the amount of muscle your holding now do you really need to add any more? I've always thought you've really struggled to nail the rock hard condition needed to win the shows at your level rather than struggle with muscle mass. So maybe training to keep the muscle and avoid injuries would be better at a lower bodyfat??

One things for sure you don't want to sacrifice that muscle for the sake of condition like Daz did last year, he was simply outmuscled, but I'd think you could keep the muscle and still train hard at a lower bodyfat in the offseason or do you really like to lift heavy?


----------



## ashsmithy999 (Aug 15, 2013)

hey Stu, its been a while! i was googling some information which brought me to these boards and noticed your training logs. i see from last years show photos you and lewis are looking even better than when i was training in plymouth. i look forward to reading your logs mate and good luck for this year


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AshleySmith said:


> hey Stu, its been a while! i was googling some information which brought me to these boards and noticed your training logs. i see from last years show photos you and lewis are looking even better than when i was training in plymouth. i look forward to reading your logs mate and good luck for this year


Hey ash long time no see hope things are good with you. yep i'm still chipping away at it lol. looks like you've come along allot also mate.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

back at it at last! super session on legs today after having a few weeks off due to knee injury. Absoluting took it out of me mind and i felt sick as a dog. Nothing extremes build and recover couldn't sort out for me.

warmed up on bike for 5mins and did a few extensions to warm up.

leg press- 8 plates a side for 15 reps, 10 plates for 15 reps then 12 plates for 10 reps.

hack squate macine- 5 plates aside for 15 plates, 7 plates aside for 15 and 8 plates a side for 15 reps.

lying leg curls- stack for 20 reps for 3 sets.

extentions- 45kg for 15 reps then left it there as felt sick as a dog lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to see you back at it.

Impressive lifts there's bud.

Maybe one day lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

jordan0689 said:


> Good to see you back at it.
> 
> Impressive lifts there's bud.
> 
> Maybe one day lol


you'll be there before you know it mate.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

legs are hangin out today! must of been a good session. you gotta love that day after leg session feeling lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I bet mate after those numbers!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

chest day today! lets see what it brings!!..


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

stucore said:


> chest day today! lets see what it brings!!..


Anything planned for it or do you decide when you turn up?


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Would like to see how the chest day went and what you done  You are a monster, much respect.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

i always go to the gym with a plan mate, i never turn up not knowing what im going to do.

Now it wasn't too bad of a session considering the shoulder as been playing up.

took it easy this week medium heavy.

incline press- 2 plates for 10, 3 plates for 10 4 plates for 6, then 4.5 plates for 6.

drop set 3 plates for 10, 2 plates for 10, 1 plate for 15.

flat bench- 1 plate for 10, 2 plates for 10, 3 plates for 10, then 2 plates for 10.

cable cross overs 3 sets of 12 reps 40kgs each side.

finished of with single arm rotator cuff extensions.

tomorrow is big bad back!!!.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

How does your shoulder play up? Got a shoulder injury myself...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

I had a progressive rotator cuff tare back in 2009 and it still plays up to this day! i do rotator cuff excersizes which help but i dont think it will ever be 100%.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

At this point in your offseason Stu how are you looking now that things are probably in full swing. Any photo's you could share with us?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> At this point in your offseason Stu how are you looking now that things are probably in full swing. Any photo's you could share with us?


to be honest mushy im not looking to bad, ill be putting up a few pics very soon. poss a bit of vid training also!!!!!.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Cool Stu, I look forward to having a look see. Are you going for the ukbff finals again this year or will you be taking a year off?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> Cool Stu, I look forward to having a look see. Are you going for the ukbff finals again this year or will you be taking a year off?


no deffo competing this year!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

So what show will you be going for?

When does the diet start?

Who will you be working with this time round?

and do you think you'll be able to finally nail it after a strong showing last year? You really have to be trying to match or better Dave Titterton this year While Daz Ball won't make the mistake of turning up to small this time out I'm sure.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> So what show will you be going for?
> 
> When does the diet start?
> 
> ...


Im still not 100% which i know sounds crazy this far out. iv been hit by numerous injuries just lately which have been hindering my progress. Im gonna be shooting up to see doug to seek his advice on what to do at this stage??

As for working with people, Iv pretty much done it on my own so far... Although i might give Harold marilier a shout later or even dougy black both whos opinions i trust fully...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Old age catches up with us all Stu!

I look forward to seeing you soon.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Old age catches up with us all Stu!
> 
> I look forward to seeing you soon.


less of the old lol.

look forward to catching to mate.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

hahaha i noticed you've called yourself the musclechat monster eh??? is that when you and lewis have 'monster' leg sessions lol!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> hahaha i noticed you've called yourself the musclechat monster eh??? is that when you and lewis have 'monster' leg sessions lol!


Think thats was big Doug lol. but yeah monster leg workouts are mine and lewis's speciallality!!!. todays was a perfect example!! murder......


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

well doug made me cry on the leg session he gave me the other day.. yes i actually cried in pro strength!! lovely!!


----------

